# Crawfish Etouffee



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Anybody have a good etouffee recipe?? Downtime's red beans and rice was awesome, so I'm hoping someone has an etouffee recipe that is equally as good.


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

Still looking for a good one myself. It's one of my favorites and after trying it at quite a few places outside LA I dont order it anywhere else unless I'm in LA. Nothing I've had comes close to the real deal.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

*Crawfish Étouffée
(by Marc Savoy of Eunice, LA) *



Contributed by Sarah Savoy, who says: 
"Some people make this dish with a roux, which makes it a much heavier meal. This is my Dad's recipe. It allows the flavor of the crawfish to take the lead." 


4 ounces oil
2 pounds crawfish tails (or you can use shrimp)
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon black pepper
1-1/2 teaspoons cayenne
1 medium onion, chopped
1/2 bunch scallions, tops only, chopped
1/2 bell pepper, chopped
2 teaspoons minced parsley
3 tablespoons minced garlic
1 small 8-ounce can tomato sauce
1 cup (8 ounces) water
Place the 4 ounces of oil in a thick, cast-iron skillet or pot, add the crawfish, salt, pepper, and cayenne and cook over a high heat until the water is gone, stirring frequently. (This can take some time, especially if you are using frozen crawfish, which have a lot of water in them. If using shrimp, do not cook more than 10 minutes.) 
About half an hour before serving, prepare some boiled rice. (Note: Please use *real* rice, the stuff that doesn't boil in a bag. We *HATE* that stuff!!) Use two cups of rice and three-and- a-half to four cups of water, a little salt, and boil, uncovered, over medium-high heat until the water boils off the top of the rice. Then, turn the heat to medium and continue to cook it, uncovered, until the rice around the rim of the pot starts to look dry. Turn the heat very low, cover, and cook for about seventeen minutes. 
Add the onion, scallions, bell pepper, parsley, and garlic to the crawfish, lower the heat to medium-high, and cook 7 minutes stirring frequently. 
Add the tomato sauce and cook 5 minutes, stirring frequently. Add water, lower the heat, and simmer 5 minutes. Serve over rice. YIELD: 8 portions.​


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks Downtime2! I am a tryin this soon!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

*Shrimp or Crawfish Etouff�e (Stew)*

*Makes 8 Servings*

Etouff�e means smothered, and in this traditional Louisiana dish the shrimp or crawfish are smothered with a great combination of seasoned vegetables in a dark roux.


Find this recipe and more in _*Chef Paul Prudhomme's Pure Magic*_.

ingredients
1/4 cup chopped onions
1/4 cup chopped celery
1/4 cup chopped green bell peppers
7 tablespoons vegitable oil
3/4 cup all-purpose flour
2 tablespoons or 1 tablespoon plus 1 tablespoon Chef Paul Prudhomme's Seafood Magic� or 
Chef Paul Prudhomme's Meat Magic� 
Chef Paul Prudhomme's Poultry Magic�, in all
3 cups seafood stock, in all
1/2 pound (2 sticks) unsalted butter, in all
2 pounds whole, uncooked medium shrimp or crawfish
1 cup very finely diced green onions
4 cups hot cooked white rice

how to prepare
Peel the shrimp or crawfish and use the shells to make the stock. If you can't buy whole raw shrimp where you live, go ahead and use peeled ones and substitute vegetable stock for the seafood stock.
Combine the onions, celery and bell peppers in a bowl and set aside.
Heat the oil in a large, heavy skillet (preferably cast iron) over high heat until it begins to smoke, about 4 minutes. Gradually whisk in the flour, stirring until smooth. Continue cooking, whisking constantly, until the roux is dark red-brown, about 3 to 5 minutes, being careful not to let it scorch or splash on your skin. Remove from the heat and immediately stir in the vegetables and 1 tablespoon of the *Seafood Magic* (or other *Magic Seasoning*) with a wooden spoon. Continue stirring until cool, about 5 minutes. 
Bring 2 cups of the stock to a boil in a 2-quart saucepan over high heat. Add the roux by spoonfuls to the boiling stock, stirring until dissolved between each addition. Reduce the heat to low and cook, whisking almost constantly, until the flour taste is gone, about 2 minutes. If any of the mixture scorches, don't continue to scrape that part of the pan bottom. Remove from the heat and set aside.
Melt 1 stick of the butter in a 4-quart saucepan over medium heat. Stir in the shrimp (or crawfish) and the green onions, and sauté, stirring almost constantly, for 1 minute. Add the remaining butter, the stock mixture and the remaining 1 cup stock. Cook, constantly shaking (versus stirring) the pan in a back-and-forth motion, until the butter melts and is mixed into the sauce, about 4 to 6 minutes. Add the remaining *Seafood Magic* (or other *Magic Seasoning*), stir well, and remove from the heat. If the sauce starts to separate, add 2 tablespoons more stock or water and shake the pan until it combines. Serve immediately over the rice.

*Copyright © 1995 by Paul Prudhomme*


----------

